# HELP: suitable horse



## d87mro (13 March 2013)

hi there, i'm new to the forum, sorry if this is in the wrong place or been asked before. I'm recently new to riding a few months, so a novice. i'm looking at owning my own horse, what would be a suitable breed and what size hands? 

I'm a novice rider, 6'1 tall, quiet long legs and 13 stone currently though dieting at the moment to loose weight. 

I know that horses can can carry 20% of their body weight but was looking for ideas of breeds and rough heights that would suit.

at the riding school im riding a 15'3 stocky cob, what would be the smallest size suitable cob do you think?

ive noticed there's a lot of ardennes horses being imported at the moment, anyone had any experience? 

many thanks all 

J


----------



## bluebellfreddy (13 March 2013)

I would say wait another year or so, if you have only just started. Then take your instructor looking with you. They can help with your questions.


----------



## Pippity (13 March 2013)

If you've only been riding a few months, I'd hold off on getting your own just yet. Your riding will progress so much in the next year or so that a horse that's right for you now, won't be right for you a year down the line.


----------



## d87mro (13 March 2013)

thank you for the replies, so i have an idea, how long was it into your riding careers before you got your first horse? im still looking into it all, nothings set in stone yet.


----------



## Pippity (13 March 2013)

Well, I started riding thirty years ago, and still haven't owned my own! 

More seriously, I'm now 35 and took up riding again ~6 months ago after a ten year break. I'm currently solid at walk and trot, am getting there with canter, have popped a few 2' fences, and if leg yields and turns on the forehand can be counted as lateral work, I'm just starting lateral work.

If I wanted to do hacking, a few local shows, that kind of thing, my riding ability is such that my instructor and I agree I'd be okay with my own, as long as I continued having lessons, and as long as I got a very sensible horse. (Riding school horses are NOTHING like privately owned horses. They're chosen for quietness and patience, and they work HARD. You will never be able to work your own horse as much as a riding school horse works, so it will always be far livelier and more responsive.)

However, riding is only part of horse ownership. You also need to look at the stable management side of it. How are you with mucking out? Grooming? Picking out feet? What will you do when your hypothetical horse comes in with a scabby patch on his bum? With blood dripping from her nostril? What do you know about worming schedules? Would you be able to recognise a dodgy farriery job?

That's the part of it that really lets me down, and I'm working on improving my knowledge and experience on that side.

If you were keeping your hypothetical horse on full livery that would be less of an issue, but it's still something you need to be aware of, so you can tell if your horse is actually being cared for properly.

*ETA:* Just realised that it sounds a bit like I'm saying you'll never be ready to own a horse! That's TOTALLY not the case, and I really hope I haven't put you off! However, I do think you need to look at a minimum of a year of riding lessons, maybe doing your BHS Horse Owner's Cert, and probably a bit of time sharing a horse (to get an idea of the work involved) before you take the plunge of buying your own.


----------



## Elsiecat (13 March 2013)

I was riding for about 12 years before I owned my own. And even now I still feel unprepared some days! 

Could you look at part loaning alongside your lessons? That way you'll progress with double the riding but you'll also gain stable management skills? You'll also get a feel for it! You may then decide you don't want a horse/want a certain type of horse etc.  where are you OP?


----------



## kc100 (13 March 2013)

I'd say because you are tall ideally you'd want something 16 hands and above. Breed shouldnt matter too much - just depends on what you want to do with the horse (do you want to compete in a certain discipline, do you want an all-rounder etc?), it also depends on your budget and how much you have per month to look after the horse. For example cobs and native types are typically cheaper to look after per month than a thoroughbred or warmblood because they can live out, most will happily go barefoot etc. But if you want to compete then you will need a sportier type horse so will need to be prepared to spend a bit more. Saying that though, cobs still do very well in many disciplines so you could still compete with a cob!

I have been riding on and off for 18 years and I'm still not ready to own a horse yet, I had lessons solidly for 2 years once I got back into riding again (I had a break for a few years) and now I'm sharing a horse 4 days per week. 

I'd definitely suggest (if you can afford it) that once you have been having lessons for at least 1 year, then look at part loaning/sharing. It is a great way to have access to a horse that is not your typical riding school type horse (riding school horses are very different to those you encounter in the outside world!). It also gives you chance to learn how to look after horses and all the stable management, health issues and other aspects that come with horse ownership. I share a horse and still have lessons with him as often as I can afford, and I get to go out and compete at dressage as well (his owner has a lorry), so I get all the benefits of owning a horse without the huge financial or time investment.


----------



## Booboos (13 March 2013)

This is a how long is a piece of string question, it just varies. As a general rule though you should be able to ride your RS's most demanding horses, in the scool in walk, trot and canter, pop a course of small fences and have been on plenty of hacks on roads, off-road and ideally once or twice on your own. It's also a good idea if you have ridden more forward going horses and experienced a horse tanking off with you a bit, as well as had a couple of falls (all goes to general experience and confirming you still enjoy riding when things go wrong as they inevitably will).


It's always a good idea to share before you buy so that you get a more realistic idea of what is involved in horse ownership and when you are finally looking don't go anywhere near a horse viewing without your instructor, it's too easy to get taken for a ride (pun unintended!). Don't worry so much about breed/type, other than weight carrying capacity, focus more on temperament and suitability for the job you want it to do (what do you want to do with the horse?).


----------



## Tammytoo (13 March 2013)

I would think anything that can carry your weight would be suitable, although probably 15.3 upwards would be realistic.  I think the idea of part loaning is very good.  Private horses are completely different from most riding school horses as they are ridden consistently by one person and are probably more responsive and perhaps with personal little quirks that the private owner has learnt to deal with.  RS horses are usually well behaved , pretty forgiving of mistakes and not likely to spook, buck, run  off etc as the RS wants to keep its customers! 

Once you can hack out safely on your own (and not just on a RS horse) , are confident you know how to deal with the unexpected buck, spook etc, have a good, independent seat then I would start looking for yoiur own horse, but always take an experienced person with you who knows your ability.  

I don't know how dften yoiu have lessons, but if it is just once a week it may be a year or two before you are ready.   Don't forget, unless you are rich enough for full livery you need to allow an hour or two each day, every day, just looking after your horse, pooh picking, mucking out, grooming, turning in and out of the stable etc and that's before you even ride!

Expensive, time consuming, sometime heartbreaking but worth every penny!


----------



## d87mro (13 March 2013)

Thank you all for the swift and quick replies, very informative!!! And supporting, this is a good forum

 I'm based down in south east, London to be precise.

I would be keeping the horse on full or part livery. 

I worked on a farm when I was younger for a year every weekend I helped with the horses daily care, no stranger to mucking out, yard work etc. Also I currently help out regularly a few times a month at a small stables, so once again learning stable management, feeding, general care, as well as my twice weekly lessons.

For the time being I'd be happy with a happy hacker, few small jumps, fun/pub rides. No plans to compete atm, but then never say never.

Don't know if this helps with giving me more advice?


----------



## d87mro (13 March 2013)

I'm comfortable in walk and trot, polishing off canter. Most of the twice weekly lessons are hacks, as opposed to instruction.


----------



## Booboos (13 March 2013)

Will you be keeping the horse in London? Understandably there is little/no  turnout which can be a huge issue for most horses asthey need to expend some energy to stay sane and safe.

You also need to think one step back from what you are riding in the RS so if you are riding a 'first competition type horse' in the RS you need a 'first horse' as your first horse (if you see what I mean! A 'first horse' is a safe hack, with basic schooling that can pop a little jump and has a forgiving personality, a first competition horse should be able to do Prelim/Novice DR, 2.9 SJ and a hunter trial).


----------



## d87mro (13 March 2013)

I'll be keeping the horse just outside London, so there's turn out available. The yard owner said she would do full livery for £440 which includes exercise too. 

I understand about the go one less.

I was thinking to look for a older, seen it, done it, 'bombproof' schoolmaster type


----------



## MissJessica (13 March 2013)

I have been riding 5 years (rode as a child but not in my teens). I had lessons & entered competitions t my riding school & they even held day trips to xc with the ability to hire a horse for the day. 
Get as much experience as possible. 
Hack out alone too if the riding school let you & in big groups of company. I found these experiences help me decide when a normally switched off horse breed (in the school ie bored) could be too much for me 1:1. 
18months ago I took on my first loan a cob x & only now I feel I want my own & I'm ready to seriously look while very careful not o over horse myself. 
I'd say look for a part loan or working livery horse & if you like it buy your own, this will also introduce you to yard duties too. 
Breed wise, for safe, good looking, larger built horses a shire x. 
My friend has a shire x tb. Gorgeous to look at, hardy & safe, plus he is awesome to hunt & a good weight carrier. 
Alternatively an Irish draught?? 

Good luck & have fun!


----------



## Herts05 (13 March 2013)

Welcome to the Forum. The fact that you are asking for advice is a good thing. Agree with the previous posts about giving it some more time. Even on full livery you will still find that any horse will challenge you at some time. There's an interesting thread on here call "nerves". This is the sort of thing you may be faced with, and more - you need to ask yourself how will you be able to cope? 

Whatever you decide on, do as much research as possible. Go and visit other yards and get as much riding in as possible on different horses. What feels suitable now is probably not going to be right for you in 2 years time. 

I rode as a child and then had a 20 plus year gap. My first horse was WBx Anglo Arab mare. I outgrew her after about 5 years and then I bought a PRE and REALLY learned to ride !

Lastly, if you do decide to buy, make sure the horse is absolutely right for you and get a 5 stage vetting done by a reputable vet. Make sure (as much as you can) that it is fit and healthy. PLEASE don't buy a horse because you feel sorry for it, that is if you genuinely want to ride and not just groom a horse.


----------

